# Feels like I'm being re-ended



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

That is Wild!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

This sounds like the issue we occasionally have - but it is transmission related. It takes forever to shift from neutral to drive (it shifts into neutral at a stop automatically) and if you start trying to go forward, it'll absolutely SLAM into drive.

Have you changed your transmission fluid ever? It could be time. Also, it's worth checking the trans cooler lines, as they are known to leak. Ours were leaking at probably 50k miles.

(Mods, I think this needs to be moved to the Gen 1 Diesel forum)


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Sounds like a trans problem


----------



## ASerrano (Oct 1, 2019)

MP81 said:


> This sounds like the issue we occasionally have - but it is transmission related. It takes forever to shift from neutral to drive (it shifts into neutral at a stop automatically) and if you start trying to go forward, it'll absolutely SLAM into drive.
> 
> Have you changed your transmission fluid ever? It could be time. Also, it's worth checking the trans cooler lines, as they are known to leak. Ours were leaking at probably 50k miles.
> 
> (Mods, I think this needs to be moved to the Gen 1 Diesel forum)


I have not had the transmission fluid flushed in a while.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It may be time - but if the lines are leaking, it may be low on fluid. Or both.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Moved to Gen 1 Diesel section.

You are not the first to report this with the Aisin transmission. Checking the fluid level or changing the fluid is where I would start. If not, you may have it replaced under a powertrain claim if you're still under warranty time-wise.


----------



## ASerrano (Oct 1, 2019)

Thank you. I will have the fluid flushed and refilled


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Make sure they check the lines for leaks as well. You'll be able to see residual oil on the aero shield, as well as they will likely have it on them, as well.


----------



## ASerrano (Oct 1, 2019)

I will check that as well. 
Thank you


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Good luck - please let us know what it ends up being.


----------



## ASerrano (Oct 1, 2019)

I will.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

You've got a solenoid sticking in the transmission, specifically the one that controls shifts from N to 1. If you scan through the posts in the Gen1 Diesel section, you can get more background, and some workarounds to make it not act up, but basically it comes down to this:

1. Drain and fill your trans fluid 3 times, or have it flushed. Make sure the level is set correctly and that the lines are not leaking (all mentioned above). 

2. This will not fix the sticking solenoid, but it will likely reduce the incidence of this behavior. I have been able to keep mine to only an occasional outburst of this, for over 2 years since the first incidents, by doing a triple drain/fill of the transmission with AMSOil Signature Fuel Efficent ATF, then consistently draining and refilling the trans fluid every 20k-30k miles. 

3. Ultimately, if you research this transmission's background in other vehicles (Volvos, Saabs, etc.) you will see that a valve body rebuild replacement is the only genuine fix, so if you don't like expensive repairs, your best bet is just to hold it at bay by doing meticulous maintenance of the fluid and adjusting your pedal control to reduce the severity if/when it does happen.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

revjpeterson said:


> and adjusting your pedal control to reduce the severity if/when it does happen.


Regarding this bit, we normally will just let off the brake a bit earlier than usual - you can feel it shift into drive normally, so you can tell if it is ready for throttle or not. If it does slam into gear, it's much less violent than if it does it while you're applying throttle.

Alternatively, if you knock the shifter over into manual, it will pop back into drive, as it will not shift into neutral at a stop.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

@ASerrano 

Try driving the car in manual mode. I could be wrong but I think when you are in Manual 1st gear and stop it does not put it in neutral.


----------



## ASerrano (Oct 1, 2019)

I will try that


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> @ASerrano
> 
> Try driving the car in manual mode. I could be wrong but I think when you are in Manual 1st gear and stop it does not put it in neutral.


This is correct. Even if you just pop it over to manual at the stop light a few seconds before the light will be turning green, that gives it time to get into drive before you go to apply the throttle, then you can pop it back over into drive.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> This is correct. Even if you just pop it over to manual at the stop light a few seconds before the light will be turning green, that gives it time to get into drive before you go to apply the throttle, then you can pop it back over into drive.


I was going to suggest that but didn't because I didn't want them to drop it into M at high speed since it defaults to 4th. If they are going 80 MPH and do that RPM would go way up and maybe scare them if they were not expecting it.

But yea, if you are like 10MPH drop it to M before you slow down for the same effect. The issue I have with M on the 2014's is that when you upshift, it automatically goes back down as you slow down. On newer cars like the 2018 we own, when you set the Manual gear to something it stays in that gear even if you slow down. There's no manual upshifting anymore which is nice when you are trying to bypass start-stop.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't think it defaults into 4th - never has for us. It stays in whatever gear it is currently in.


----------



## Grazitp (Oct 25, 2014)

ASerrano said:


> I have a 2014 eco Desiel. It has around 117k miles on it.
> My car recently got an oil change at the dealership. After I pick it up the car started acting funny. Now any time my car gets below half a tank of Diesel it feels like I am being Re-ended when I let my foot off the gas pedal at stop lights. I took it to a Diesel mechanic because my dealership only has one Diesel guy and he's always backed up. They couldn't figure it out.
> Sometimes after having been at a stop for a while, I take my foot off the brakes and the car does not respond at all. Then when I hit the gas pedal it feels like someone hit me from behind.
> 
> The fuel filter is down to 20% life, so I am hoping that is the issue.


The issue is the transmission, not the fuel filter.. I had the same problem, but mine started around 50K miles.Changing trans fluid did nothing. After multiple trips to dealer with the response always ,"we cannot replicate it" it finally happened.during a dealer test drive. Transmission was replaced around 67K miles. Car now at 102K without another incident of this, but still going to find new home, B2B warranty expiring soon and im not going to continue with all the BS emission issues!


----------

